# Tire ?



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Im rockin' my 17 inchers right now. And yes, they slow me down. I don't feel the need to get after market wheels for slapping some good rubber on them. My question is can I wrap my stockies (14's I believe) with performace rubber (Kumho, Nitto, etc.) and what would you guys suggest purchasing? I haven't gotten into the compounds of tires or their ratings so I dont know much when it comes to tires. TIA for any suggetions and/or tips.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yes you can, but as Mike Kojima would say: 17's don't necessarily slow you down, and I'm a leave it at that. If you are planning on racing on tracks then 14,15's are good, but with the right tire and performance, 17's can hold their own on the street. What kind of tires do you have on your 17's anyway?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Damn, just got of work. Ready to drink a beer. 

I got a set of Kumho Ecsta Supra 205/40Z R-17's about 5,000 miles ago from a friend brand new. I figured that an R compound tire would be best to go with at the time. I guess they just don't feel right anymore. My wheels aren't spinning out of control, but seems to me like not enough traction on my launches. 
Should I stay with these or snatch another set? Or go better?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*Wait a sec.*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *17's don't necessarily slow you down, and I'm a leave it at that.*


Add to that. I would like to keep the look of the 17's. 14 or 15's won't give you that noticeable a difference since they have less travel around?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Well dude, it's all in the weight. It says you have Enkei rims, and they are pretty damn light, in fact, your stock wheels probably weigh more than your Enkei's. I have the Kumho's also, and to tell you the truth, I have never chirped the tires. But that's because my 100 horses won't allow that. If you're tryin to race dogg, go with the lower size. If you plan on gettin the turbo like me, keep the 17's. IT'S ALL IN THE POWER!!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

So it would be worth it to buy a smaller and lighter wheel too? My Enkei's do hold their own on the street, but it would be worth my time to throw the smaller wheels on when I go out to race strictly. I can't chirp with my 17's either, but I can with my stockies, but they have some sh!tty tires on them too (dont even know what kind, been awhile since I even took a look at them). I have weighed my Enkeis and they came out to 14 pounds. Used an old scale in my garage and just subtracted my original weight. Would you happen to know how much our stock wheels weigh? If not, first thing im gonna do today is find out. It IS all in the power. Turbo is comming ... just prepping for it. Saving up for a kit and paint job, then planning on going internals to support the turbo and possibly the juice.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

17's don't slow you down. Yes there not as easy to spin as a 15 but you take off faster without wheel spin. I have 18's on my car now (used to be 19's) and I can blow the tires off my car 1st thru 3rd. Also the reason that you can't cherp the tires is that your clutch is to weak. You need to upgrade to an ACT clutch or upgrade the performance of your car.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

200'side said:


> *Damn, just got of work. Ready to drink a beer.
> 
> I got a set of Kumho Ecsta Supra 205/40Z R-17's about 5,000 miles ago from a friend brand new. I figured that an R compound tire would be best to go with at the time.*


Those are not R compound tires, the Victoracers are Kumho's R compound tires. 
17's will slow your acceleration, but increase top speed because they change your gear ratios (unless you do proper plus sizing with the tires) You want the lightest wheels possible, and usually anything bigger than a 16 is going to be a lot heavier than what you can find in a 15 or so, that is unless you spend a fortune. Lighter = faster.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *17's don't slow you down. Yes there not as easy to spin as a 15 but you take off faster without wheel spin. I have 18's on my car now (used to be 19's) and I can blow the tires off my car 1st thru 3rd. Also the reason that you can't cherp the tires is that your clutch is to weak. You need to upgrade to an ACT clutch or upgrade the performance of your car. *


I don't know man ... It seems to me they do. Maybe im wrong though. I didnt feel a drastic difference when I put the 17's on and I must correct myself earlier from saying that I haven't chirped because I actually have before. I cant do it regularly but it has been done. Me and my roommate were headed somewhere and I punched it and chirped from first to second. Wasn't the biggest chirp ever but it was there. We just looked at eachother and were like "what the hell, I cant believe it just chirped." I was stoked and tried again but couldn't. I stopped because I didnt want to get on it too much. 
Regarding my clutch, I dont think its all that weak. Matter of fact it is fairly brand new. Prolly only have 4 grand on it. No slippage and is grabbing without a problem. ACT might be a stronger clutch, but don't think it has that much relevance.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Is it an SE-R? What do you have done?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> Those are not R compound tires, the Victoracers are Kumho's R compound tires.
> 17's will slow your acceleration, but increase top speed because they change your gear ratios (unless you do proper plus sizing with the tires) You want the lightest wheels possible, and usually anything bigger than a 16 is going to be a lot heavier than what you can find in a 15 or so, that is unless you spend a fortune. Lighter = faster. *


2 good points. 

Damn, I figured they were R compound. Should I go with the Victoracers then for the better traction. Or shoud I go better? (Suggestions? BFG's?) Im lookin to really get off the line and thats what the 17's seem to be doing the opposite for me. So going to a smaller wheel with a good tire is an option that im thinking of going with real soon like today or tommorrow. Alignments not a problem when switching tires, got an uncle in the biz.
Top speed you are correct. I have a friend with a Mustang GT that I hang with on the Freeway going 120-130 (yes, I know stupid but you make good time  ) Whats this about proper plus sizing as well?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *Is it an SE-R? What do you have done? *


Nope ... GA16 and proud of it! LOL  

Check the sig for whats been done already, just a gist of things. No forced induction ... yet


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

200'side said:


> *
> 
> 2 good points.
> 
> ...


R compound tires should really only be used when racing. If you put those on as your regular street tire you'd be buying new ones every month. I would say the Falken Azini's are the stickiest street tires you can buy, but they also wear pretty quickly from what I've heard.
The plus sizing is to keep the overall diameter of the wheel and tire the same as it was stock. For example I had 13's from factory with 75 series tires. Going up two sizes to 15's meant I had to get tires with a smaller sidewall, like the 50 series tires I have now. So my 15's with the 50 series are the same diameter as the 13's with the 70 series.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Adam said:


> *For example I had 13's from factory with 75 series tires. Going up two sizes to 15's meant I had to get tires with a smaller sidewall, like the 50 series tires I have now. So my 15's with the 50 series are the same diameter as the 13's with the 70 series.*


Ahhhhh, makes sense. What 50 series tire did you use? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I've got some Nitto 455's I think. They're fine for a street tire, but they suck for autocross. For 17's I think you're going to need a 40 or even a 35 series tire to keep everything good. READ ME This chart doesn't have 17's, but you get the idea, it looks like you should run about a 35 I think.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

So, from what I gather the 35s are better for acceleration. Im all for that. I think Im going to stick with my 17s just get a set of 35s. Looking for something stickier though. Dont really care about daily wear. Any opinion on the Nitto Extreme Performances?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I have. I don't like them, but that's me, they're not very sticky, but they're cheap. If you don't care so much about wear I would go with something like the Falken Azinis or maybe the Nitto 555's. I don't know much more about tires except that I can't afford them. Also realize that the 35's are going to give you somewhat of a rough ride since there's very little sidewall. You'll get very sharp steering response though.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I thought I had sharp steering response as it is. Man, I corner better than my roomies 2.5 Imprezza AWD. LOL  


I'll have to look into the Falkens. Haven't heard much about them ...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

also with those 35's being so thin, a pothole might bend your rim!!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *also with those 35's being so thin, a pothole might bend your rim!! *


Shit! And they are all over Southern Cali too. Hmmm ... I will reeavaluate or do my best to go around 'em. As it is, I already know where most of the potholes, dips, etc., are at around my town and most of the area. Now I just have to pay extra attention.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

the only 35 series tire they make in 17" are 225/35-17


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *the only 35 series tire they make in 17" are 225/35-17 *


Really? That would be just a little too wide. Nobody makes 205/35s? Don't know if im still going that route, just wondering.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

205/40-17 is your answer


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

OK. So this thread was a waste (J/K!) and I will just stick with the tires I have now. Even though I feel the need for new ones, i'll burn some brain cells over it. Thanks everyone for your help and info!! Greatly appreciated. Now, if I can only get my car to start ... LOL! Check the Audio section, I think my amp fried my alternator. Peace!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I haven't read much of this thread, but IMHO if you're going to go down to the track, I suggest you get yourself some of the lightest, cheapest 15" rims you can find. And don't go for looks, of course. Then slap some nice performance rubber on them (205-215mm).


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I haven't read much of this thread, but IMHO if you're going to go down to the track, I suggest you get yourself some of the lightest, cheapest 15" rims you can find. And don't go for looks, of course. Then slap some nice performance rubber on them (205-215mm). *


That's probably the exact answer Im looking for. Performance and results is what I need. What 205-215 tire would you suggest to wrap the 15s? Thanks!


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I would put a 195/50-15 or 205/50-15 nothing more


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *I would put a 195/50-15 or 205/50-15 nothing more *


Would a 195 be too small? Or not for my purposes? If I get those they aren't going to be driven on daily. Just for specail occasions and a few miles to my destination.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

you car came with 175 or 185

SER comers with 195/55-15


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ok, yeah. Oops,  Im still thinking in a 17 inch mind frame. Your right.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> If I get those they aren't going to be driven on daily. Just for special occasions and a few miles to my destination.


What are your special occasions? AutoX? Drag race? In either case, DON'T GET STREET TIRES. Get drag radials for drag racing, get Toyo Proxes RA1, Yokohama A-032, Hoosier, Kumho Victoracer or other race tire for turning contests.

Street tires really suck for autoX. I don't drag race, but I'm sure it's the same. Competition tires are so much stickier. Sure they cost more, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *What are your special occasions? AutoX? Drag race? In either case, DON'T GET STREET TIRES. Get drag radials for drag racing, get Toyo Proxes RA1, Yokohama A-032, Hoosier, Kumho Victoracer or other race tire for turning contests.
> 
> Street tires really suck for autoX. I don't drag race, but I'm sure it's the same. Competition tires are so much stickier. Sure they cost more, but you get what you pay for. *


Great! Second part of my question answered. Mostly drag/street racing. They are basically going to be my second set of tires dedicated for racing. Im sure if I get into AutoX as much as I would like to, i'll get a third set just for those events. Im sure I will go with the 17's I have now, just buy another set for daily driving. I want to get into AutoX so bad ... events are hard to locate around my area. Or maybe i'm just not looking hard enough. Thanks again.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

At the risk of starting a flame war,

*ONLY IDIOTS STREET RACE!*

Do your racing at race tracks. They were built for that purpose. You don't expose innocent, unsuspecting people to unnecessary danger.

As for a second set of wheels and tires for competition, go with 15" as you'll find the greatest selection of sizes. Shorter sidewalls only increase turn-in feel (slightly) and tire life at very high speeds.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Your not going to start a flame war. Its your opinion and you are entitled to it. Now as for being idiotic, there is no way to compare your intelligence to mine based on what I do. But im sure you would say, "if you street race then you're an idiot." Oh well ... like I said, your opinion. And actually for the most part, I agree with you. But where else can I go when I get a new part for the load and want to smoke some Honduhs on Friday night? And for the innocent and unsuspecting people, are not so innocent and unsuspecting if they are there as well in the first place. 

Back on topic:

Now you are saying 15's with a short side wall. 35 ... 40? And we are speaking AutoX now right?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*195-50-15*

Those are perfect for racing, and still low profile. 50 sidewall or below is considered low profile. You will smoke ass and look good!!!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*Re: 195-50-15*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Those are perfect for racing, and still low profile. 50 sidewall or below is considered low profile. You will smoke ass and look good!!! *


He he he ...  Yes, exactly what Im going for.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, just as you can't teach donkeys to talk, there will always be those who are selfish and MUST do something that is PROVEN to be wrong just because they WANT to do it, to Hell with everyone who doesn't think like them.



> And for the innocent and unsuspecting people, are not so innocent and unsuspecting if they are there as well in the first place


There used to be street racing near my house. It ended when a racer crashed into the crowd, killing one person and seriously injuring two more. Those people didn't sign any waiver acknowleging their assumed risk. Race tracks are designed for racing; they keep spectators pretty damned safe, as well as drivers. They don't cost much and you have the time slip to back up your jawing. The Fast and Furious crowd are immensely stupid. There used to be street racing stories on the SE-R mailing list until one of the members, while racing two other Bozos, crashed head-on into a car, killing the driver (a teacher) and seriously injuring her 14-year old daughter. Those are the innocents of whom I speak. That guy spent six months in prison for involuntary man-slaughter after spending a month in the hospital.

Chuck you, Farley. Grow the Hell up, will ya? Accept that you have a responsibility to society. If you don't like that, go buy an island and create your own society.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Acknowledging your off-topic response is really a waste of my time. This thread was not started for the point you are trying to make. Your opinion is heard and noted, but your wasting your breath as well. If you think talking down to one person is gonna save the world from illegal street racing ... then get a grip buddy. I personally have not street raced for months now. But if it comes to it, im not gonna back down. I mean, does anyone know the statistics on this? How many deaths from street/illegal racing compared to sanctioned racing? If its some absurd difference, then I will stand corrected. I mean take a look at the Nissan Vs. All threads ... you really think street racing is just gonna disappear? I think not. 

Add: Please stay on topic. If you would like to continue your arguement PM me. Like I said. You are not going to start a flame war. I would rather read posts that enlighten and educate me on the proper tires and wheels I need to maximize my cars performance.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

The donkey in Shrek talked. Anything's possible.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> If you think talking down to one person is gonna save the world from illegal street racing


First, every journey starts with a single step.

Second, I'm not talking down to you...I'm yelling my effing head off at you for thinking that stupid behaviour is acceptable in any way, shape, form or fashion. The life you save could be your mother's.

The Irresistable Force meets the Immovable Object, eh?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *The Irresistable Force meets the Immovable Object, eh? *


I must say, I believe so. Im not out there trying to kill anyone (not one accident or fatality under my belt and I will take every precaution to keep it that way), and I understand you are upset at how I go about things. I guess that is my decision. There is just no conceivable way that a long-winded off-topic thread like this can change a person or namely just me. Im not saying what I do is acceptable (obviously its illegal), but it's a way of life even a sub-culture here in Southern Cali. Kudos on your effort though.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Okay, you've forced me to break out my big gun:

If everyone else jumped off cliff, you would too?


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I can see both points clearly, I know how you feel 200'side and I understand pretty much everyone elses as well. You asked for statistics...well, here some statistics for you. I can't toss you numbers and I'm not going to waste my time looking them up (they are out there, I have seen them...quite frequently lately due to the Fast and Furious) for someone that is obviously already set deeply in the desire to show those that their ride is better than anyone elses no matter when and where. Let me ask you a couple of questions, these are hypothetical and meant to make you think. Anyone reading this should at least consider these. First, how many spectator deaths have you heard about in a NASCAR event, or a Quick 8, or a public dragstrip event of any kind? How many deaths/injuries to spectators have you heard about or read about in the local papers that were related to street racing on public roads? How many times have you seen two cars in an accident that was caused by one person racing another (regardless of it being a sanctioned street racing, it can be just two idiots trying to keep/get into another lane)? In my personal experience, I see people in accidents all the time around where I live, mostly due to one guy/girl trying to get in front of a dozen other cars before the lane ends and racing another to do so. I've seen Corvette's do 360's in mid air (yes, come OFF the ground) racing on I-575 and watch the driver get ejected 100 feet down the median. You SEE accidents ALL the time in NASCAR, but you don't see is the drivers or spectators INJURED or DEAD most of the time, in fact, MOST accidents in saftey based racing tournaments (legit) the driver USUALLY walks away and he/she is the only person involved unless he managed to tag a few other drivers in the process. Yes, Dale Ernhardt dead, it does happen, but my point is HOW OFTEN do you see this? Not very. These people KNOW what risks they are taking, they take EVERY precaution you claim you make to make sure that they can walk away from it if it does. When the public buys a ticket to watch these events, they know they have a chance of a car flying into the stands, the likelihood of it? VERY unlikely, but like anything else, it's possible and because of that, the track's engineers have made every possible addition to insure that the chances of a accident getting into the stands is as low as possible. Public streets do not afford this safety, in fact, you don't even get your best times on public streets even with performance slicks and you run a risk of bad spots on the road making it even more dangerous to you AND your car not too mention anyone else nearby. You may not care much about this, but the rest of us do, we like to drive, we like to get the most out of our cars, but we're also all willing to go to the local track and spend $20 bucks (price to Atlanta Dragway sometimes to allow public to race) and do it safely. No one here can make you not street race, but if you're proud that you do it and openly admit it, they will come down on you. Think about it, it's all anyone here can ask you to do and that's all I want you to do...just think before you bury your foot in the floorboard to do what we all want to do...make that honda wish his VTEC really was as fast as he was told.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh,
As far as tires are concerned, no one mentioned the big guns. Like BFG, Dunlop, Pirelli, Michelin, and the like. This is for street only. No racing at all, on or off the track.

Seth

P.S. Uhh, socio-demographic-analitically aside, who cares if you do or don't believe in street racing and killing people who 'happened' to be there willfully or not?
You are not guilty of intentionally killing those people. You are guilty of being negligent and are convicted of manslaughter, not murder 1.
Its against the law and for a reason that is justifyable by tons of precedent.


----------

